# VC got ROBBED



## mcgreedy (Oct 6, 2003)

He is the most vote getter and YET.......the least minute getter out of all the starters. 
Rick is a [edit]. [edit] him, VC is gonna knock out Pacers in the EAST.

[watch the language]


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mcgreedy</b>!
> He is the most vote getter and YET.......the least minute getter out of all the starters.
> Rick is a [edit]. [edit] him, VC is gonna knock out Pacers in the EAST.
> 
> [watch the language]


he did get robbed:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

VINCE CARTER FOR MVP AND PRESIDENT


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

LMAO. Yall VC Lovers need to simmer down just a bit.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

no need to post this. its an allstar game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> no need to post this. its an allstar game.


yes this shows either that Rick Carlise didnt look down his bench and realise that he has the leading vote getter or what he thinks of VC


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Maybe he got something stuck in his braces.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

As much as I wanted to see vince play more, I can't really argue w/ Rick's line-up towards the end. He needed guys who can create plays and shots (Iverson and Kidd) and 2 big guys to bang w/ the West (Martin and Jermaine). The SF was a toss up btw Vince and T-Mac, and we all saw what T-Mac did to Garnett...


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

VC FOR MVP


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Maybe he got something stuck in his braces.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> VC FOR MVP, Vince was pretty excited about this game too i hope to see some improvement in the real games


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> VINCE CARTER FOR MVP AND PRESIDENT


hope that "PRESIDENT" didnt stands for the "PRESIDENT" of the united states of america


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

*Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*

Vince Carter shouldn't have started the All-Star game...Kidd has clearly outplayed him this year and has led the Nets to a better record than he Raptors... Vince is shooting 41% <---That's horrible...He needs to stop playing like a pansy and play the way he did his first couple of seasons in the L...He said over the summer that he was gonna come back from his injury and be a top 5ive player...LOL at him...LOL at me for believing him...I'm a huge Carter fan but he didn't get ROBBED J-Kidd did...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I say, Vince probably told Carlise that he prefers to rest his injuries or something like that.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

WITH THIS LOGIC, IVERSON AND PIERCE SHOULDN'T OF EVEN BEEN IN THE ALLSTAR GAME.

AND EVERYTHING THAT OCCURED LEADING UP TO THE ALLSTAR GAME DOESN'T MEAN JACK <font color=blue><strike>YOU MORON. </font></strike>T'S THE EVENTS DURING THE GAME THAT MAINLY MATTERS, AND VINCE WAS THE MOST UNDERRATED PLAYER IN CARLISLE'S PERSPECTIVE. 

THERE HAVE BEEN TIMES WHEN VINCE HATERS FLAMED VINCE, BUT WHEN YOU GET ROBBED, THERE'S NO WAY THESE HATERS CAN DISAGREE, AS FOR EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE WORLD.

<font color=blue>You need to listen to my advice to you in the last PM I sent you and stop HARASSING other posters. REREAD our rules on this.trm</font>


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*



> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Vince Carter shouldn't have started the All-Star game...Kidd has clearly outplayed him this year and has led the Nets to a better record than he Raptors... Vince is shooting 41% <---That's horrible...He needs to stop playing like a pansy and play the way he did his first couple of seasons in the L...He said over the summer that he was gonna come back from his injury and be a top 5ive player...LOL at him...LOL at me for believing him...I'm a huge Carter fan but he didn't get ROBBED J-Kidd did...


Its an all star game, and ppl vote for who they want to see start...and apparentely ppl didnt wanna see Kidd, and plus Kidd is a sg and VC is a SF so its not like it was VC's fault that Kidd didnt get enuf votes amongst the sg's.....

Now, we no that VC got more votes than anyone else...what dose that mean? that the ppl want to see him the most.....that doesnt necessarily mean that he should play 40 or 30 mins.....but 20 at least seems fair...now if he was playin like **** then id understand why they benched him but he was the leadin scorer in the first quarter and killin it with the alley oops and dunks, and h also had 2 steals which tells u he was playin aite D at least.....so "WTF?" is my question and a legit question to say the least....

and plz dont hate on VC just cuz u no Kobes gonna be in jail next yr


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> I say, Vince probably told Carlise that he prefers to rest his injuries or something like that.


Belated update: Vince is no longer injury-prone.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm positively not a Vince Carter fan but I think he was mistreated by Rick Carlisle. He's obviously one of the guys that the people wanted to see so Rick should've got him in the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> no need to post this. its an allstar game.


Exactly


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*



> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> and plz dont hate on VC just cuz u no Kobes gonna be in jail next yr



LOL...Like Canadians matter...Your a funny guy...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Belated update: Vince is no longer injury-prone.


Thanks for the update, Dr. Mattsanity.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*



> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Vince Carter shouldn't have started the All-Star game...Kidd has clearly outplayed him this year and has led the Nets to a better record than he Raptors... Vince is shooting 41% <---That's horrible...He needs to stop playing like a pansy and play the way he did his first couple of seasons in the L...He said over the summer that he was gonna come back from his injury and be a top 5ive player...LOL at him...LOL at me for believing him...I'm a huge Carter fan but he didn't get ROBBED J-Kidd did...


if your going on team standings them carter would have started over a.i and mcgrady so what's ur point


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*

:no:


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*

carter was pretty pissed in a post game interview that sportsnet showed.On a side note shaq claims rubben studdard grabbed his [email protected]@ when he fell on him and he is going to sue him:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: shaq is such a joker


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*



> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Like Canadians matter...Your a funny guy...


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

i just remember what KG did to VC last year in the All Star game....


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> i just remember what KG did to VC last year in the All Star game....


that was just poor coachin by Isiah...VC had been on the bench for almost 15-20 mins and the put him in the game and give him the hottest guy who has a 7 inch advantage over him....thats while considerin VC is an average defender at best.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


Thank you very much for being logical.:yes:


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


hey I have written that in like 5 posts already.He was pissed last year I wouldn't be surprised if he skips it next year even if he is invited


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> hey I have written that in like 5 posts already.He was pissed last year I wouldn't be surprised if he skips it next year even if he is invited


Wouldn't upset me one bit. Thats like when tmac said he was gonna retire this year. Cry me a river


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> hey I have written that in like 5 posts already.He was pissed last year I wouldn't be surprised if he skips it next year even if he is invited


i kno u have been saying that PP deserved more time...my point was do u see boston fans doing what u toronto fans are doing right now


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> yes this shows either that Rick Carlise didnt look down his bench and realise that he has the leading vote getter or what he thinks of VC


Or maybe he has 12 all-star players on his roster, and 7 of them had to sit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


I was about to say. Paul Pierce played even less.

Fact of the matter is that most of the east roster was guards. So one or two guys were going to get squeezed out. Vince and Pierce got squeezed out.

I don't know how you're going to really argue against the players that were out there. Iverson and Kidd were pushing the tempo and playing a good floor game. T-Mac was the man down the stretch. And then Rick wanted to have two forward/centers to put something resembling a defense on Shaq and Duncan.

Yeah it would have been nice if Vince got more play. But it's alway someone who gets jobbed.

I personally think Carlisle did a very even handed job of divying up the first 40 minutes. after that he just went with who was playing the best. That's how it should be done in the all-star game.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> WITH THIS LOGIC, IVERSON AND PIERCE SHOULDN'T OF EVEN BEEN IN THE ALLSTAR GAME.
> 
> AND EVERYTHING THAT OCCURED LEADING UP TO THE ALLSTAR GAME DOESN'T MEAN JACK YOU MORON. IT'S THE EVENTS DURING THE GAME THAT MAINLY MATTERS, AND VINCE WAS THE MOST UNDERRATED PLAYER IN CARLISLE'S PERSPECTIVE.
> ...


Didn't you get a foul called on you for hanging from VC's nuts in another thread earlier today?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Like it or not, Artest(who I think who got more minutes than he would) plays for the best team on the East, which means that his coach is the coach for the East. Which means that he will get more playing time. Just the way it is. Vince Carter is overrated anyways he shouldnt of been on the court at the end. The dunk show was over, it was time to play and all Carter does is dunk.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*



> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> Its an all star game, and ppl vote for who they want to see start...and apparentely ppl didnt wanna see Kidd, and plus Kidd is a sg and VC is a SF so its not like it was VC's fault that Kidd didnt get enuf votes amongst the sg's.....
> ...


Kidd = PG / Point Guard.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*



> As much as I wanted to see vince play more, I can't really argue w/ Rick's line-up towards the end. He needed guys who can create plays and shots (Iverson and Kidd) and 2 big guys to bang w/ the West (Martin and Jermaine). The SF was a toss up btw Vince and T-Mac, and we all saw what T-Mac did to Garnett...


 redd for the last shoot that was just stupid


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I am a huge vc fan and i was kinda pissed that rick didn't put him in the game... yet pierce, redd, peja dirk, ak47, brad miller yao got stiffed then also.. if yur talking about pt.. vince himself didn;t even seem that upset aftert the game.. he said he wanted to play the last quarter but he doesn't care and that he had fun...thats all that matters.. you guys need to chill out a bit.. he did have the highlights of the game isn;t that enough?


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

How was Redd taking that last shot stupid..the guy is a great 3 pt shooter


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Yet i still dont see how you can call Vince Carter overrated??? like honest to god man what the **** are you talkin about... he played better then your boy Artest


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


thank you.

there's like 5 or 6 threads on Vince not getting enough minutes, i mean it's just the all-star game.

though i would have liked to see the leading vote getter get some time in the clutch, i don't really care, him getting more minutes wouldn't have gave the east a victory.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Change Title: J-Kidd got ROBBED*



> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Vince Carter shouldn't have started the All-Star game...Kidd has clearly outplayed him this year and has led the Nets to a better record than he Raptors... Vince is shooting 41% <---That's horrible...He needs to stop playing like a pansy and play the way he did his first couple of seasons in the L...He said over the summer that he was gonna come back from his injury and be a top 5ive player...LOL at him...LOL at me for believing him...I'm a huge Carter fan but he didn't get ROBBED J-Kidd did...


Shut up. Really, shut up and never post about Vince Carter again. You've obviously never seen him play this year, except maybe a couple times.

While I admit, he hasn't been playing great all season and has been frustrating at times, you clearly have no clue if you bring up his FG percentage. There have been so many times that Vince has been obviously hacked and the refs didn't make the call. If the refs did their job, his FG% would go up by at least 2% and his average of free throws taken per game would go up too. There's no doubt in anyone who's watched the Raps play this season's mind that he gets different treatment than AI & Rip do. Another big reason why his, AND T-Mac, AND Kobe, and just about every other players' FG percentage is down is because of the zones. There is not much room for Vince to work and go inside when he's constantly triple teamed. The same thing is happening this year with T-Mac.

Guy, just get a clue. And yes Vince DID get robbed.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Like it or not, Artest(who I think who got more minutes than he would) plays for the best team on the East, which means that his coach is the coach for the East. Which means that he will get more playing time. Just the way it is. Vince Carter is overrated anyways he shouldnt of been on the court at the end. The dunk show was over, it was time to play and all Carter does is dunk.


laugh and a half...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


Yeah that's because they did it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

U are hilarious...


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> another thread for toronto fans to complain...Paul Pierce played even less, and they are not immature like u guys to come and whine for an hour on the main board like u guys are doing right now


Vince was playing better than Pierce and the guy the fans wanted to see. He got prolly the biggest cheer in the introductions beside Shaq and Kobe.

Also, for all you that say AI should of been playing is a joke. He may of had 11 assists but alot of those were easy alleyoops and such. He had nothing against the three 7 footers the West had out there. Vince or PP should have been playing over him, he wasn't doing anything out there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that's because they did it 3 weeks ago.


What exactly are u talking about???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> 
> Also, for all you that say AI should of been playing is a joke. He may of had 11 assists but alot of those were easy alleyoops and such. He had nothing against the three 7 footers the West had out there. Vince or PP should have been playing over him, he wasn't doing anything out there.


he should of been there...he was gettin steals, creating for teammates...missed some ft's, i agree, but he should of been there


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Vince was the leading vote getter, he deserved at least 23 minutes....carlisle is real piece of work huh


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Vince was the leading vote getter, he deserved at least 23 minutes....carlisle is real piece of work huh


leading vote getter doesnt mean better player.....get a grip...u guys STILL whining:sigh:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> While I admit, he hasn't been playing great all season and has been frustrating at times



Then why was he an all star? I will tell you why. 12 year old kids with an internet connection who think he is still a good player that is why.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Then why was he an all star? I will tell you why. 12 year old kids with an internet connection who think he is still a good player that is why.



Then why are you a Pacer Fan then? Somtimes u cant explain things, u know one thing I can tell you is I hate your team. Why? From a pure hater here!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you is I hate your team. Why?


Because us gettin rid of Isaiah led you guys to getting him.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Just b/c he got the most votes doesn't mean is one of the best players. The coach went with the best players and Vince is not one of them. Vince got robbed?!? You mean Vince robbed us. THe only way he would make the all-star team is if the fans voted him in. I'm not a Lebron sack rider, but he deserved to be in the game more than Vince.......here are the stats to prove it:



Vince: 21.2pts, 4.7 rebs, 4.8 asts, 1.1 stls, and .412 FG%


Lebron: 20.4 pts, 5.7 rebs, 5.8 asts, 1.48 stls, and .405 FG%


Like I have been saying since he entered the league......all he can do is dunk. His dunks are tight, but his game is


----------



## Breal20 (Dec 8, 2003)

I thought is was pretty weak as well that he didn't get more minutes in the Second half especially in the Third quarter. Was it VC defense? He shoots all jumpers and does not like to go to the hole all the time? I'm not sure Rick Carlies thought is was something or like his buddy Larry Bird Style is not more important than substance no matter what the fans say peace...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Just b/c he got the most votes doesn't mean is one of the best players. The coach went with the best players and Vince is not one of them. Vince got robbed?!? You mean Vince robbed us. THe only way he would make the all-star team is if the fans voted him in. I'm not a Lebron sack rider, but he deserved to be in the game more than Vince.......here are the stats to prove it:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for inserting your negative hilarious imput about Vince. You can leave now.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Why is Mattsanity still allowed to post? All he does is make fun of other posters who don't think Vince Carter is a god. He adds nothing to boards except for a headache every single time he posts.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

You can't ban someone just because you don't like their opinions.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sboydell</b>!
> You can't ban someone just because you don't like their opinions.



But you shouldn't insult someone just because you don't like their opinions, either. Doing so repeatedly is against the terms of use.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sboydell</b>!
> You can't ban someone just because you don't like their opinions.


I could care less if he posted his opinions in a mature fashion, but he tries to prove his opinions with attacks and by harassing other users instead of talking about basketball.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Why is Mattsanity still allowed to post? *All he does is make fun of other posters who don't think Vince Carter is a god. *He adds nothing to boards except for a headache every single time he posts.


You fail to make a point with inaccurate exagerrating opinions about myself like these. Is that how you always attempt to get your opinion across, when you haven't even saw half of a user's posts? 

As a matter of fact, you're name can appear on my Ignore List.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> What exactly are u talking about???


I mean 3 weeks (or some other while ago) Pierce fans were on the board talking and whining about how Vince is starting and Pierce isn't. So if we had to go through their crap, you guys might as well go through ours.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Then why was he an all star? I will tell you why. 12 year old kids with an internet connection who think he is still a good player that is why.


Nope, you got it wrong.

I, a Raptors fan, who has been watching him all season, will tell you why. First off, he is still a good player. You just lost any credibility you ever had by saying he's not a good player. Now as to why he got the votes. Because he's the best dunker in the game, and he's among the most exciting players in the game. Plain and simple like that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> leading vote getter doesnt mean better player.....get a grip...u guys STILL whining:sigh:


Leading vote getter means the player people want to see most. The player that people want to see most should NOT be getting the least minutes of all starters. End of discussion.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Like I have been saying since he entered the league......all he can do is dunk. His dunks are tight, but his game is


Joke of the century!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

2 MILLION VOTES. ppl around the world are not idiots for voting for him. they want the real deal. DUNKS AND SLAMS!!!!! NOT DEFENSE............................. NO NOT DEFENCE


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

All u people who think toronto fans are whining is really wrong.
as a starter and a vote-leader he should have at least 20 min. Paul Pierce wasn't a starter so the amount of min. he got was fine.

u people are just making lame reasons why Carter does not deserve more min.

All you people who haven't watched Carter play....plz don't judge him. Your Lame reasons are making you guys look like idiots. :|


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am not a Vince Carter fan by any means but I think he deserved more time. The All Star game is about fun. Everyone deserves equal playing time.


I don't know which Paul Pierce fans were at your board but the Celtics fans I know didn't think he deserved to be on the All Star team in the first place.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Joke of the century!!! :laugh: :laugh:




He can't rebound, he does not get that many assists, and if the lane is not wide open for a dunk, he shoots threes. Now, he can hit a 3 pointer when he is wide open. If you think I'm trippin then what happen last night? He dribbled the ball out of bounds at the end of the game when his team could have won. Vince is an average player to me. He is the best leaper though


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Leading vote getter means the player people want to see most. The player that people want to see most should NOT be getting the least minutes of all starters. End of discussion.


Wrong, VC as the leading vote getter means a bunch of Canadian homers with no lives kept voting online all day long, just like how Yao got in last year.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong, VC as the leading vote getter means a bunch of Canadian homers with no lives kept voting online all day long, just like how Yao got in last year.


STFU!.....you don't know what u are talking about.....
you are making retarded reasons for VC being the leading vote getter.....you should get banned, you racist idiot....


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

i have to say this, Budwiser_Boy, you know there's an edit button and you don't have to make 5 different posts .

I like Vince Carter and everything but the fact that lots of the people who defend Carter just point out that he can do this and he can do that and then back it up by saying stuff to do with people not watching Carter enough is absurd.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes, Vince got his spectacular performance robbed tonight by spraining his trademark ankle for the Spurs lucky win.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Let this thread die. Thank you.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Its hard to watch vince play sometimes *sigh*
i pity the fool who thinks that all vince does is jack up threes when the lane isnt open.... just look at his 3 point attempts this season man... there isnt even that many... michael redd has like 100 more attempts than him... and a lower % at that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong, VC as the leading vote getter means a bunch of Canadian homers with no lives kept voting online all day long, just like how Yao got in last year.


Wrong. Big time wrong. You don't live in Canada, and it shows. Most of the country, which is hick towns anyway, is more interested in curling and hockey than basketball. The reason why Vince got so many votes is because he's extremely exciting and is the best dunker in the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not the best rebounder but he still gets around 5 boards a game. He's a very under-rated passer and is an excellent creator, for himself and his teammates. He's got a great J and 3-point range... I don't know how you can doubt that. What does all that have to do with what happened against the Bulls? The Raptors executed that play horribly and lost the game in an extremely ungraceful way. That relates to your argument how?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Belated update: Vince is no longer injury-prone.


His most recent injury would like to disagree with you


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> His most recent injury would like to disagree with you


You must of realized that I said that days before he got recently injured.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You must of realized that I said that days before he got recently injured.


Thats exactly the point! You said it and few days later he got injured, which proves that what you said was wrong.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

How many *YEARS* has it been since Vince has been an impact player? Why is Vince as fragile as glass? Would you trade a franchise player for Vince? Vince is an average player with major hops.....that's it!! Just think, in last years All-Star game, Vince was not in the game when it was crunch time. Now that I think about it, he hardly plays after he reaches the minimum amount of minutes for an all-star in any all-star game he has played..........doesn't that tell you something?


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I really shouldn't be posting this but...ehh..what the hell.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> I really shouldn't be posting this but...ehh..what the hell.


Hilarious. :laugh: f


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats exactly the point! You said it and few days later he got injured, which proves that what you said was wrong.


Do you have any common sense? How was I actually "proven wrong" when my belated update has no relation with his recent injury? He wasn't injury-prone when I said that, and I had no idea he was going to be injured in the future at that time. If I said that while he injured himself in the same period of time, then I would be proven wrong. 



> I really shouldn't be posting this but...ehh..what the hell.


Minstrel, where are you to remove this picture, as it's offensive material towards a player?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

That pic is getting old... I have seen that for a while now. :uhoh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Do you have any common sense? How was I actually "proven wrong" when my belated update has no relation with his recent injury? He wasn't injury-prone when I said that, and I had no idea he was going to be injured in the future at that time. If I said that while he injured himself in the same period of time, then I would be proven wrong.


Well, saying someone is injury-prone would mean he has a propensity to get injured and that further injury in the future is likely. I don't think you can accurately state that a person is not "injury-prone" for a specific day or a short-term period. Fact is, Carter has proven to be very injury prone over the last 2 or 3 seasons.


----------

